# Weird blob/smear on projector



## lawrence.cook (Jun 19, 2008)

I have an Optoma ES520 DLP projector, and recently, its somehow got a purple/blue line sorta thing on the side of it... it looks like a bit of dust might have got inside... but im not sure what it is, i havent even done anything to it, it just happened:sigh: has anyone had this happen before? or know what might have happened to it?
Thanks for any help!!


----------

